

An open source load testing tool - karuth
http://Locust.io

======
gjolund
Really interesting project, reading through the docs now. This might save me a
ton of time on my current project.

Just out of curiosity, is there any concern or security precautions in place
to ensure this tool won't just become a script kiddy DDOS intro?

